# 6 month mini feeding schedule



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

He definitely decrease the frequency to 2 meals a day at this age and will be just fine. 
I actually have always done 2 meals with mine. I know its not the ideal but when I tried to split her kibble into 3 meals she wouldn’t touch a third meal. She barely would eat a second meals so splitting the kibble into 2 meals meant she was eating closer to the amount of calories she needed. I also know I was being accurate with her calorie needs and definitely not feeding meals that were too big. I know it’s anecdotal but mine was never worse for the wear doing 2 meals. Plus, she got treats constantly during the day for training so her blood sugar levels were not going to get too low as a small puppy.

I can’t say much about transitioning to adult food. I’d wait until at least 9 months to be sure he’s done reaching his adult height so he gets the nutrients he needs while growing. It might be even better to wait until 1 year old. I think my mini was done growing in height around 7-8 months and she reached her adult weight at 15 months. The thing about minis is there is such a large size range that it’s hard to know for sure when they’ll stop growing. How old was Bobby when you transitioned to adult food? I’d go by that.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> For those of you with mini poodles, when do you transition to adult food and when do you transition from 3 meals to 2 meals a day? Having never had a small dog and knowing they do mature faster, I’m not quite sure of when to make these transitions. Joey will be 6 months in a few days. He’s a great eater so I do think he would be fine with 2 meals along with a snack. Thank you! 😊


I'm wondering the same thing with Tyler. Olga said he was eating adult food already, along with with puppy food, so I don't think we need to worry about that. My concern has been getting him to eat enough - he's a skinny guy! I've added Pro Plan wet food and he loves it. And he's also started eating his kibble from a snuffle mat. So I'm confident he's getting the calories he needs. 

The snuffle mat is a hangover from Sully - it never worked for him, but that's the nature of CKD. Tyler loooooved the mat the first time we used it. The second time he was impatient and picked it up and shook it. Yup - kibble all over the place. 😂😂😂😂😂 Poodles are crazy smart! I picked up what I could find, but he's still finding kibble in the back room.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Theo switched to two meals a day and evening snack around six months. It was a natural transition because he wasn’t eating as much food. However he had several growth spurts between 6 months and a year where he ate a lot more food …. With his evening Kong treat I left a bowl of kibble or a kibble dispensing toy to supplement in case he was in a growth spurt. He is a skinny minipoo.

Around 11 months I started to transition him to adult food. If your puppy has a sensitive stomach, you might need a slow transition


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Beau went to 2 meals a day at about 6 months. He really just quit wanting the midday meal and wanted more food at night. I moved to adult food at a year. I might have done sooner but I wanted to use up the bag of puppy kibble and I transitioned slowly, mixing in adult food more and more.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My boys went to two meals also at 6m but stayed on the puppy food til almost a year and might have gone a bit longer. 
The puppy foods are higher in fat and something else (gone from memory ftm) which help fuel their continuing growth.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I can't remember exactly when Winnie went from 3 to 2 meals but it happened naturally when she refused to eat breakfast. She went on to adult food between 9 and 10 months. Later on, she also naturally moved to one meal a day by refusing to eat lunch. Now she eats about 6pm only. And she has a chew while we eat our lunch and dinner.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty would only eat 2 meals a day from 12 weeks old (when we got him). I will keep him on puppy food until at least a year old.


----------



## Mindy Mini (Oct 31, 2021)

Soon be getting a mini poodle puppy as for food I seen some claiming good for all stages of life my question is puppy food really a plus ?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

ochs3809 said:


> Soon be getting a mini poodle puppy as for food I seen some claiming good for all stages of life my question is puppy food really a plus ?


You can feed either. Start by feeding puppy the same food the breeder was using. wait a few weeks until puppy is nicely settled into you home. Then if you want to change food, slowly transition from original to new. Ask your breeder for a few days of the food they are using so you have time to buy the same.

Puppies grow quickly and need a higher fat and nutrient content in their food so you would not feed adult food.


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

Piper was having two meals per day at about six or seven months old. She started sleeping quite late in the morning and did not need breakfast anymore. I started mixing in adult food into her puppy kibble when she was about ten months old and by one year old it was all adult kibble. She had no issues with the transition. Now I notice that she is not interested in lunch so much so I’ve started giving her less at noon and a little bit more at dinner.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful. 😊 Joey loves to eat and snarfs down 3 meals a day but I’d like to transition to 2 meals so I think I will go ahead a start doing that. Bobby has to have 3 meals a day but I can just give Joey a little snack during Bobby’s mid day feeding. I will keep him on the puppy and all stages food he is eating for a few more months.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Miki said:


> I'm wondering the same thing with Tyler. Olga said he was eating adult food already, along with with puppy food, so I don't think we need to worry about that. My concern has been getting him to eat enough - he's a skinny guy! I've added Pro Plan wet food and he loves it. And he's also started eating his kibble from a snuffle mat. So I'm confident he's getting the calories he needs.
> 
> The snuffle mat is a hangover from Sully - it never worked for him, but that's the nature of CKD. Tyler loooooved the mat the first time we used it. The second time he was impatient and picked it up and shook it. Yup - kibble all over the place. 😂😂😂😂😂 Poodles are crazy smart! I picked up what I could find, but he's still finding kibble in the back room.


Joey is very skinny too. He’s quite gangly now but I’m sure he will put on muscle as he matures. I’m not worried at all.

I had a very difficult time gettting him to eat enough when we first got him. After a couple of weeks of trying various things I changed his food to Fresh Pet. He loved it and ever since he’s been eating great! He’s very food motivated, is on a great schedule and we have no feeding issues whatsoever. He loves his kibble too. We are feeding a combo of Fresh pet All Stages and Canidae grain inclusive puppy food. I sometimes mix in other things too such as cooked hamburger, eggs, canned food. No feeding issues whatsoever.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Spottytoes said:


> Joey is very skinny too. He’s quite gangly now but I’m sure he will put on muscle as he matures. I’m not worried at all.
> 
> I had a very difficult time gettting him to eat enough when we first got him. After a couple of weeks of trying various things I changed his food to Fresh Pet. He loved it and ever since he’s been eating great! He’s very food motivated, is on a great schedule and we have no feeding issues whatsoever. He loves his kibble too. We are feeding a combo of Fresh pet All Stages and Canidae grain inclusive puppy food. I sometimes mix in other things too such as cooked hamburger, eggs, canned food. No feeding issues whatsoever.


Thanks for letting me know how Joey is doing. Tyler is food motivated, but can be picky. He likes carrots, hard boiled eggs, chicken breast, etc., but no thank you to green pepper or celery.


----------

